# Gaming Computer Under $300



## teme2000

So I built a a gaming computer under 300$. It can play most recent games on high and every game out on normal. Tell me what you think

Mobo- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138156
$49.99
CPU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103270
$52.99
HD- http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Barra...S-Bare/dp/B001VKYA5E/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
$47.79
Graphics Card- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102829
$55.99
with rebate $45.99
Case + PSU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147082
$39.99
RAM-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141300
$37.99
Optical Drive- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151176
17.99 + %10 off = $16.19

Total $300.89!!!

I think this is a really good built. The only thing I think thats lacking is the 500GB hard drive and the PSU. I have bought the Case + PSU before and it has been running strong for 1.5 years now. So what do you think?


----------



## daisymtc

Mobo - Get AM3 instead
CPU - Athlon II
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.478083
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.478082

RAM - just get a cheap one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148352&cm_re=ddr3-_-20-148-352-_-Product

Video - DDR3 version faster??
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131360&cm_re=4650-_-14-131-360-_-Product

Optical drive - I do recommend you get SATA version
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289


PSU - I don't expect it have good quality, but if you run 4650, 450W should be a problem.
I do recommend you get a good quality one if you got money
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008&Tpk=consair 400w


----------



## fastdude

Nice budgeting, hard to believe that it can play most recent games on high...
Crysis?


----------



## Japjeev

wow looks good i might just buy that lol


----------

